# Desktop building advice&builds



## Wiserun (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello,

I would like to build a desktop computer will be mostly for office work, internet surfing etc. However i would still want to able to play a few games at mid-high settings with above 80 fps. The following games are League of Legends, Guild Wars 2(HOT Expension) and Witcher 3. What i need from you is to provide me with recommended builds and if is possible a link to website that i can buy the parts. My budget is around 800 euros.
Any advice and suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are suggested builds in the sticky above based on price: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

@Wiserun, Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Please do not create multiple threads about the same issue.

If you have no reply to your thread within 48 hours, you may reply to your own thread with the message, "Bump please". This will bring your thread back to the top of the list.



> *MULTIPLE POSTING*
> 
> This refers to posting the same question or same replies in multiple areas of the site (also called flooding). Please only post only once. If you feel you have posted in the wrong forum, contact a Moderator or Manager, who will move the post for you. This also includes the creation of multiple new threads on the same or similar topics and sending PM's continuously to one or more Staff members.
> 
> Rules


As it happens, one of our staff was good enough to reply to your post and you seem to have chosen to ignore it, this is not good. :nonono:


----------

